# New member



## Echome (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I'm a contractor I do roofing and siding but I'm a girl and Sundays at the carrying bundles of shingles up to the roof I'm so tired I can barely move but I still feel like I need to tone up and work out any ideas


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Echome (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome to the board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome to the IMF Community, we look forward to connecting with you! - Anabolic Services


----------

